# Milling Reference Materials



## firemedic (Dec 29, 2012)

I came across these while doing some research on a related topic, thought ya'll might enjoy these. They are online books in PDF format that are text searchable. 

Hope you find them helpful if not only interesting, sorry they are so modern and such new age content. 

Scribner's lumber & log book - Revised in 1882

Walnut logs and how to prepare them. And hardwood lumber and its manufacture. - Published in 1888

Ya'll take care, nah.

EDIT:

Another one -

Seasoning of timber - Published 1903


----------



## Brink (Dec 29, 2012)

Wow, thanks for posting. That's getting to the root (lol) of it all. 

I think Moma brink knew some of the Rochester authors.


----------

